# duck hunting with apbts?



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

I really want to get into something else with onyx. i want to go duck hunting with him and teach him to retrieve the ducks...i think deer hunting would be fun but i couldnt bring myself to kill a deer i think they are beutiful...but im not a complete pansy when it comes to deer hunting either. its just not for me. plus i like the taste of duck better ne ways. so i was wondering if ne of you had duck hunting apbts? i was wondering if it would be something to do with an apbt...i dont see why not though. i was also wondering if ne one that might duck hunt knew anyplaces where i could buy some pretty good fake ducks to train with.


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

i dont know about duck hunting, but i do know that my uncle used apbt's for bear hunting and they were very good bear dogs


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol i dont have the guts to go searching for a bear...even if i was in a tree. they can climb pretty good! i have seen what they can do to a human!!!


----------



## shalynn19 (Sep 6, 2009)

lol that is very true. i wouldn't be able to do it either but he seems to enjoy it and i say more power to him lol


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

use a lab if your going duck hunting. they are so amazing to see work. do some search and rescue with onyx. its way better than hunting to kill.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

the reason ceratain breeds of dogs are used for bird hunting is because they have "soft" mouths. using a terrier.... they have been bred for the exact opposite. not that it would be impossible but it won't be the same as training a lab or retriever.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i can only imagine trying to make rudi pick up a duck nicely... she never lets go of the flirt pole *sigh*

but if you were really into it, and worked hard i am sure you could do it!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You can teach a dog to have a soft mouth Vendetta has a very soft mouth. She holds the dummy beautifully. She was even siting and waiting to retrieve yesterday. If you like some tips I can pm you.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Gettin ready to take mine dove huntin as soon as they cut they corn, then if needed we will use him to track deer during the season, my dog has a heck of nose(loves to track), Everyone gives me a hard time cause of his breed and things I use him for


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Gettin ready to take mine dove huntin as soon as they cut they corn, then if needed we will use him to track deer during the season, my dog has a heck of nose(loves to track), Everyone gives me a hard time cause of his breed and things I use him for


yeah me too i use my pits for hunting evry thing i hunt from rabbits to bear.
pits are very versitile.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

wow i JUST posted in the lounge about teaching jay to retrieve dove next weekend ahahaha that's crazy....and personally I believe our dogs are capable of anything if given the time and opportunity to learn I am sure as he!! gonna try [email protected] all that [email protected][email protected]


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

bear hunting is something i will never understand?
I guess a pitbull can do anything it's trained to do,but other breeds would work much better i figure,jmo,jmo.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

welp ppl like me don't do other breeds


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well then you just have to except that theres certin thing's your dog wont be able to do then.pitbulls can do alot but they cant do everything.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

we will see about that


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think all breeds have the potential to hunt. 

In fact funny this should come up. I want to do a showcase of hunting dogs at the next expo we will have in June 2010.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

well im not wanting to hunt duck to kill...i woulkdnt have the heart to kill another animal just for sport...i like to cook with duck. and i see getting food in a more natural way is better then getting it at the grocery store. yes i can see onyx having a hard mouth i do have a command to make him losen his grip though i usually use it when giving him treats. i just tell him "easy". now i dont even have to use it when feeding him. i also use it if children want to play tug of war with him. i tell him easy so he knows to watch his mouth. he is just naturally gentle with children though. he just plops down at their feet so they can rub his belly....ne ways back on track thats also part of the reason i want to get some realistic fake ducks so he can learn how to behave with them...i love a challenge when it comes to training mostly cuz of the feeling of accomplishment when you see the results. and yeah im more of a one breed person...there is a possability somewhere in the future i want to get another breed of dog but i have made up my mind i want to only stick with apbts.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

cane76 said:


> well then you just have to except that theres certin thing's your dog wont be able to do then.pitbulls can do alot but they cant do everything.


yeah i would not beable to see onyx doing some jobs other dogs were meant to do...like sheep herding. he would not be seriouse what so ever with a bunch of sheep running around...he would most likely charge after them like hes gonna head butt them then just hop over them..he does this with his great dane friend and irish wolf hound friend when they areall running in the yard together. i also would not see him as a cop dog either...i heard some apbts do make great cop dogs but i just couldnt see onyx going after a person like that. i think duck hunting would suit him. he loves playing fetch in the water and always comes right on back with the stick as soon as he grabs it. i dont think there is ne thing he likes more then swimming. he also likes to smell for animals in thick bushes. he gets a kick out of it at my moms house when a rabbit jumps out. luckily i have a realy great recall for him.


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i didnt know u could train deasr hunting neone know how to teach this


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually you use a dog to track the deer after you have shot it. You train the dog to follow the blood trail.


----------



## Alex004 (Mar 11, 2009)

**** hunting is good with our dogs (If you live where there are Raccoons) but I don't think you would really want to eat raccoon... :s


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

I really dont see why not... You might have to do alot of looking up on the training and take your time training your dog. You might loose a few ducks a first, because your dog might think its a treat falling from the sky lol. Ain't APBT a milti purpose dog? So I dont see why not...
Please dont make fun of my spelling if I miss spelled anything. I am to lazy to look up and see if I spelled things right, right now and its late

lol I can see it almost. lol a dog looking up into the sky waiting for its next tasty treat to fall out of the sky lol


----------



## Big Bubba (Aug 28, 2009)

I think thats a awsome idea!! I duck hunt but we use my friends Lab. But I dont see why you couldn't use a APBT to do the same thing. I would have trouble getting Bubba to drop it once he got it. He would bring it back but he would want to play tug!! LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

that is why you do a lot of dummy training before you go out hunting.


----------



## workingapbt (Nov 15, 2013)

*Yes yes yes*

Started working with my 8 year old female on blind retrieves, she is doing flawlessly, very gentle on the birds, only problem is I had to get her a wet suite because she WILL go in water that is too cold.


----------



## hwm (Mar 22, 2014)

seeing how my dog makes wiffle frisbee's out of frisbee disks I can't see here ever having a soft mouth LOL duck burgers anyone


----------

